

Bitcoin market price app, 'Bitcoin Alarm,' is carefully cloaked malware - ibsathish
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2080041/bitcoin-market-price-app-bitcoin-alarm-is-carefully-cloaked-malware.html

======
infruset
So this is a market price app that, used on a wide scale, would definitely
affect the market price if it sells everything it steals.. pretty ironic.

------
tobiasbischoff
if something is free, always ask yourself how it makes money .

~~~
ye
There's tons of software that's truly free. The creators usually make money on
tech support and donations.

~~~
Tohhou
>donations >make money

Hahahaha.

~~~
ye
You realize Wikipedia runs on donations?

You realize how expensive their hosting alone is?

~~~
Tohhou
They are also one of the biggest sites on the net with massive passive
traffic. It's like saying every game can have the success of Minecraft.

